# Question - Part Name



## ngdesign (Nov 5, 2009)

Sorry guys, i am currently looking for a few parts for my watches.

It's those little nails / pins to keep the dial in place, but i am not sure how to call them.

If anyone can please help me out, that would be great.

Thank you in advance

This one.. are these call the"pivot"?


----------



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

ngdesign said:


> It's those little nails / pins to keep the dial in place, but i am not sure how to call them.
> 
> If anyone can please help me out, that would be great.


I believe they are called Pins generally.



> This one.. are these call the"pivot"?


I've no idea of the correct names of individual Pins.

However, the one [of four] which you have photographed; I would be more inclined to call the Plate Pins because they pin the Back Plate to the Front Plate (via the Pillars).


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

I have had the same problem, my solution was to obtain a peice of single core copper electrical cable cut off app.2 inches remove platic cover lay a peice of fine rubbing down paper (400 grade or above ) on a flat surface and gind in a rotational movement to a point when the correct size is obtained cut and fit.

It can be done using brass but being softer takes more care and patience.

Seismic


----------



## ngdesign (Nov 5, 2009)

thanks guys

i might just get some brass nails and rub it down too


----------



## ngdesign (Nov 5, 2009)

update:

just got some new information from a craftsman.

He told me that there are brass modeling wires we might be able to use.

or

gold plated copper wires (don't know if they will tarnish or rust tho, forgot to ask)

the sizes is comes in 0.2mm!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Hairspring "stakes" can also be hard to find (and to fit!!!). Under a microscope, they resemble a wedge but in the flesh, they are like very fine metal splinters (like the ones you get stuck in your fingers when metalworking). I would use brass if poss as copper is very soft and will bend very easily.

Mike


----------

